# Controlar motores con puerto paralelo



## ba_w_92 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola, necesito ayuda para construir un circuito que controle dos motores, la idea es asi: tengo dos motores de cc, que al darle la tension y un sentido o invertido , cambien el giro para un lado o para otro. Esto lo voy a controlar mediante el puerto paralelo de la pc, por ahora creo que en la programacion en c++ no tendria problema para hacerla , pero no se me ocurre bien el circuito para controlarlos. creo que tendria que ser utilizando un rele especialmente para lo del cambio de giro. Si alguien ya hizo algo parecido o tiene idea como hacerlo le agradeceria mucho.
Aca adjunto un diagrama de como seria lo que necesito hacer.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

es muy sencillo.

si ya sabes la compilacion se reduce a la logica y al rele.

000 - 0000 - quieto
001 - 0010 - gira a la derecha
010 - 1000 - gira a la izquierda
011 - 1010 - retrocede
100 - 0000 - quieto
101 - 0011 - gira a la izquiera
110 - 1100 - gira a la derecha
111 - 1111 - avanza

el circuito del rele es re simple, esta es la logica, con 3 entradas y 4 bits de salida controlas los 2 motores y la direccion.

el bit 1 y 3 dan energia a los motores
y el 2 y 4 dan direccion, activando o no un rele doble.

el rele debe ser doble 1 para cada motor.

en los terminales de salida conectas el motor.
en 1 NA masa y en el otro +Vcc
en 1 NC +Vcc y en el otro masa

al activarse cambia la posicion de voltaje y masa inviertiendo el giro.

saludos.


----------



## ba_w_92 (Jul 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda lo que pasa es que yo lo queria alimentar externamente, o sea, yo tenia pensado desde la pc darle el 0 en vesde el 1, me entendes?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

buehhhhhhhno
seria algo parecido
solo deberias usar 4 bits del puerto paralelo, y asi controlar directamente los motores y la direcciones.

a travez de algun buffer 74lsxxxx y asi se hace.

saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 14, 2009)

Mi opinion:
para mi no tiene sentido controlar motores por PC con que fin a menos que sea con un fin industrial ahi si.

Pues si es un trabajo de la universidad pues tienes que hacerlo para la nota.

Si quieres siempre busca en la red hay un monto de programas al aqui  hay buenos tutoriales sobre puerto paralelo usa el buscador interno.


----------

